# Skil Power Corkscrew - anybody seen/tried?



## cpfan (Dec 3, 2013)

The Skil iXO Vivo Power Corkscrew. 

http://www.skiltools.com/Tools/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?model=2354-10

I don't really think I want to buy one. Prices seen...$20 recently at a Costco in the Montreal area, $50 at homedepot.com. That's quite a range.

But I am wondering if anybody has tried one.

Steve


----------



## dralarms (Dec 3, 2013)

Nope, but I gotthe one that wal mart sells for 30.00. Works great.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 3, 2013)

i like to use my old wing type manual, and if that dont work i have my set of port tongs......they always work......plus its fun to make a fire in my smoker for them.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey James, what are Port tongs, I've seen it mentioned a couple of times and have no clue.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Thig (Dec 3, 2013)

Kraffty said:


> Hey James, what are Port tongs, I've seen it mentioned a couple of times and have no clue.
> Thanks, Mike



Best way to see the use of Port tongs is to Google it on youtube and see a demonstration. You basically break the neck just below the cork.


----------



## dessertmaker (Dec 3, 2013)

Somebody needs to break a bottle neck as far below the cork as possible with a set of these and mail it to me. I want a slide for my guitar.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 4, 2013)

lol....you can buy (a safe slide) out of glass at the picking store..
on a really old port, the corks are dried out, to the point you cant get them out....so you use your port tong.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUTtjY4Dj7s[/ame]


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 4, 2013)

here you go, i use a cold towel...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 4, 2013)

I haven't used the Skil, but my wife bought me this one a few years back for Christmas:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...and_winebar_&gclid=CKWLz8HTlrsCFUsV7AodgCgA2g

It stayed in the box for about a year before I finally broke it out. I like it, but it's bulky. Fortunately, we had a drawer in the kitchen with some space, so I keep it in there. I go a couple months in between charges, opening 3-4 bottles a week.


----------



## dessertmaker (Dec 4, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> lol....you can buy (a safe slide) out of glass at the picking store.. on a really old port, the corks are dried out, to the point you cant get them out....so you use your port tong. Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUTtjY4Dj7s



I don't want a safe slide. I want a slide made from a wine bottle with history! I've got plenty of sanding blocks. I can make it safe enough.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 4, 2013)

ok..your own...the next vintage port i open the neck is yours.
i being a player willl carefully pick the right spot for the breckarge.
i will try to give you enough of the neck to go across the fret bar.
promise


----------

